

Linux Mint 9 Review: Solid, Simple, Shiny - jennifercloer
http://www.linux.com/distrocentral/distronews/311675-linux-mint-9-solid-simple-shiny

======
Kototama
I think it's important to specify that Linux Mint is fully compatible with
Ubuntu: the repository of Ubuntu are used (and specific ones).

See for instance my /etc/apt/sources.list:

 _deb<http://packages.linuxmint.com/> isadora main upstream import

deb <http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/> lucid main restricted universe
multiverse

deb <http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/> lucid-updates main restricted universe
multiverse

deb <http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/> lucid-security main restricted
universe multiverse

deb <http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/> lucid partner

deb <http://packages.medibuntu.org/> lucid free non-free

#deb <http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu> lucid-getdeb apps

#deb <http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu> lucid-getdeb games_

------
genieyclo
As much as I love how you all at linux.com must be covering the state of Linux
and all related topics, your "spamming" of HN with articles solely from the
site you happen to work for as a PR/social media agent - as it says on your
Twitter profile - is not very encouraging, Ms. Cloer.

It doesn't help that you aren't interacting with HN-ers at all either, but
merely submitting articles from linux.com

* nb: I put spamming in quotes because that's what it seems you're doing here with all your posts from linux.com, but it doesn't seem too egregious, yet it has all the feathers of a blogspamming account.

------
asnyder
_One of my favorite features with Linux Mint is the ability to play pretty
much all media codecs right out of the box. Flash, QuickTime, MP3s, and so on
just work. And work really well.

From a legal perspective, this is a bit dicey. It's not technical
considerations that prevent other distros from shipping these codecs, it's
legal ones._

~~~
crocowhile
It depends on where you live. The reason why those codecs are not installed by
default in ubuntu is that could not be distributed in countries where software
patents are an issue, like US and JP. If you are in Europe it's perfectly fine
to use mint with all those codecs already installed.

------
t3rcio
I use Mint since 7 version. It is great operating system: light, secure, it
come with all codecs for video, audio and much more. You can configure it as a
great environment for developing too. And lasts versions are coming JRE 6.0
ready to use. So, it is a beauty solution for Micro$oft systems and all that
need of good operating system

------
figital
I used LinMint for about a year in an emulator. I've since switched to
Crunchbang Statler (xfce) but might recommend LinMint instead for folks who
are looking for the most polished and immediate experience possible but aren't
as interested in staying lightweight or tweaking the UI (or staying linked to
Ubuntu).

